# Should I buy a new blower or fix up the old.



## POG (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey guys, I am currently in frozen buffalo New York digging out of close to 8 feet of snow. I ownam Ariens 824 with 24 inch auger and a Tecumseh engin.I bought it in 2001 after we had 8 feet of snow. During this latest 9 foot disaster, the starter fell off. It's a great machine and it served me well… No complaints. I had it serviced at a local shop and they made some major steaks with it. I had to gas leaks and I'm sure that the start of fell off because they didn't tighten the bolts. Cersley right for not doing it myself. Here's my question…

Do I put money into this machine or do I invest in new one. If I am going to get a new one what should I get? Just started researching and that's why am out this forum.I haven't read the snowblower reviews yet but it's on my list. I'm considering a new Ariens or a three stage cub cadet .. So far. I live in Buffalo so I mostly get pretty deep heavy snow. I have a pretty long driveway out in the burbs… In the snow belt. I need something I can rely on. I'm limited because of my garage to about 24 inches. thought ?


----------



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

If all that is required is replacing some bolts, then I would say it's a no brainer. Fix it. I replaced my last snowblower when I had to fix it.....every time I used it.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

I wouldn't buy a Cub. For the money you could have a Ariens. How much to fix the 824? Is it in good shape? Do you feel that you need a larger machine? If the 824 does the job, I'd fix it and put back in service.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

POG said:


> Hey guys, I am currently in frozen buffalo New York digging out of close to 8 feet of snow. I ownam Ariens 824 with 24 inch auger and a Tecumseh engin.I bought it in 2001 after we had 8 feet of snow. During this latest 9 foot disaster, the starter fell off. It's a great machine and it served me well… No complaints. I had it serviced at a local shop and they made some major steaks with it. I had to gas leaks and I'm sure that the start of fell off because they didn't tighten the bolts. Cersley right for not doing it myself. Here's my question…
> 
> Do I put money into this machine or do I invest in new one. If I am going to get a new one what should I get? Just started researching and that's why am out this forum.I haven't read the snowblower reviews yet but it's on my list. I'm considering a new Ariens or a three stage cub cadet .. So far. I live in Buffalo so I mostly get pretty deep heavy snow. I have a pretty long driveway out in the burbs… In the snow belt. I need something I can rely on. I'm limited because of my garage to about 24 inches. thought ?


 if your garage is only 24 inches then how do you keep anything in there. anyway have a look at the TOROS they will dig you out and fast


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> if your garage is only 24 inches then how do you keep anything in there. anyway have a look at the TOROS they will dig you out and fast


I would think he means his doorway? Either that or with his car in there that is all the room he has left.


----------



## lebenfitti (Oct 1, 2014)

I did both. I fixed up my '66 Ariens with intent on selling it. I bought a new 24"Platinum SHO this year, but I can't seem to let the '66 go. My only problem now is I don't have enough snow. You on the other hand, could use 2 snow blowers. If you don't have any attachment to the 824, then sell it later. It's worth more if its fixed up, and you shouldn't have a problem selling it this year. Good Luck.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Shryp said:


> I would think he means his doorway? Either that or with his car in there that is all the room he has left.


As for the original question, most people would say buy older machines or fix what you have. You stated it just needs some bolts replaced so that is a no brainer. Does your machine have electric start and pull start? It will run with one of them missing.


----------



## POG (Nov 22, 2014)

The only problem I know about is the bolts. But I know it's been used very hard last decade. As I stated… Maybe I wasn't clear enough…my concern is that I little local shop work on it and they screwed up a number of things. I had two gas leaks ... They had my machine over a year ... I'm concerned there might be further damage I haven't found. The starter has a chip in it. I'm probably going to have to replace the entire piece. It's more than just bolts


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Any shop that has your machine for over a year is a shop to never go back to. For the starters, you can replace just the gears on the electrics and the pawls on the recoils. What is chipped?

One other thing. If you are in Buffalo right now I think you will have trouble finding a blower still for sale. Though, Ariens did post on their facebook the other day that they had a shipment headed that way.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

If I were looking for an outstanding 24", look no further than the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

Zavie said:


> If I were looking for an outstanding 24", look no further than the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO.


 I totally agree with the above statement!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

tap the starter holes for larger bolts and install new fuel lines. its a no brainer


----------



## POG (Nov 22, 2014)

There's no chance of me taking my machine back to that shop. I know after this disaster we've had, everything is going to be sold out for quite a while. I've jury riggged my current machine and I'm running it very hard to just to try and dig out. For frame of reference I uploaded a profile picture… I've moved that much snow at least three times so far... It's falling in feet not inches


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

If I had to buy a new blower the only ones I would consider are Toro (1st) and Ariens. From what I see around everything else is big box store quality (or lack there of) with no true dealer support.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

POG said:


> There's no chance of me taking my machine back to that shop. I know after this disaster we've had, everything is going to be sold out for quite a while. I've jury riggged my current machine and I'm running it very hard to just to try and dig out. For frame of reference I uploaded a profile picture… I've moved that much snow at least three times so far... It's falling in feet not inches


Snowblowers Direct has an estimated ship date of 12-3 on the Platinum 24"
The picture I've included could be your new profile picture.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I would call, email Ariens to purchase a 24" SHO through a good reputable dealer, they should emphasize their efforts to you guys in Buffalo as they probably are doing right now. Good Luck


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Normex said:


> I would call, email Ariens to purchase a 24" SHO through a good reputable dealer, they should emphasize their efforts to you guys in Buffalo as they probably are doing right now. Good Luck


+1 on that.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

POG said:


> Hey guys, I am currently in frozen buffalo New York digging out of close to 8 feet of snow. I ownam Ariens 824 with 24 inch auger and a Tecumseh engin.I bought it in 2001 after we had 8 feet of snow. During this latest 9 foot disaster, the starter fell off. It's a great machine and it served me well… No complaints. I had it serviced at a local shop and they made some major steaks with it. I had to gas leaks and I'm sure that the start of fell off because they didn't tighten the bolts. Cersley right for not doing it myself. Here's my question…
> 
> Do I put money into this machine or do I invest in new one. If I am going to get a new one what should I get? Just started researching and that's why am out this forum.I haven't read the snowblower reviews yet but it's on my list. I'm considering a new Ariens or a three stage cub cadet .. So far. I live in Buffalo so I mostly get pretty deep heavy snow. I have a pretty long driveway out in the burbs… In the snow belt. I need something I can rely on. I'm limited because of my garage to about 24 inches. thought ?


The answer to this really depends on your mechanical ability. If your mechanically inclined enough to do the work yourself. Keep your old machine and fix it. If your mechanical ability is not that high, get a new machine from a dealer, not a box store, return it each year for service.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I heard almost all stores were out of snowblowers in Western NY state in the lake effect snow areas. I live in central MN and we have 15 inches on the ground and I am riding my two Polaris sleds I have at home. The 3rd one is at the cabin. I work 40+ hours per week and I only been out once but my son who is a high-school senior has all ready ridden 100 miles on the XCSP 600. I don't seem to have much time for fishing and snowmobiling and when I get off work I still have to blow the drive way even since my son doesn't do a decent job blowing out the driveway. I would hate to have 100+ inches of snow on the ground and I heard people's roofs have been collapsing under the weight of the snow. Nothing like getting crushed to death by an avalanche of snow that was once on your roof. Rain is in the forecast better get out those roof rakes to pull some tonnage of snow off the roof before it is too late.


----------



## POG (Nov 22, 2014)

Snow is to heavy for roof rakes. I was up on a ladder with a ditch digging shovel.

Unrelated but general FYI: the dealer that I am worried destroyed my machine pops up as the #1 authorized dealer in my area. Still not buying a shovel from them.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

POG said:


> Snow is to heavy for roof rakes. I was up on a ladder with a ditch digging shovel.
> 
> Unrelated but general FYI: the dealer that I am worried destroyed my machine pops up as the #1 authorized dealer in my area. Still not buying a shovel from them.



I hope that you have written a letter to the maker of your machine about this dealer...... let them know your totally unhappy with this dealer.....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

take a look on youtube for the repairs you need help doing on your 824, most are easier than you think


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I agree with detdrbuzzard, and I am concerned with the outcome of a dealer that has the results you have seen, especially from a snow prone area. If this were where I'm from, I might understand, but you, not at all.


----------



## N. MN Ariens (Nov 12, 2014)

*Keep it*

Not sure what your background is or how mechanical you are. 

I would keep what you have and plan on doing most of the work yourself. Between this forum and youtube instructional vids. 

Hit up a local sears tool department and get the basics if you don't already have them. 

I have a 1992 8 hp 24 inch ariens ST 824. had a few hiccups over the years. Starter fell off. . . Used Blue Loctite on it. Never had another issue. 

Has been solid for last 8 years. 

I only purchased the hydro pro last year as my dad wouldn't let me have my 824 he kept it for his place. I have the new one and a 1965 ariens toy for my place. 

If you do decide to go new in looking at the forums and talking around N MN id go with the Ariens 24 SHO. 

Good Luck.


----------



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

If you are at the stage of having constant problems with the blower then get rid of it. If it wasn't summerized / cared for each year, then that may be some of the problems you are facing now, but either way, once a machine is constantly breaking down, then it's time to give it a fond farewell.


----------



## POG (Nov 22, 2014)

RoyP said:


> I hope that you have written a letter to the maker of your machine about this dealer...... let them know your totally unhappy with this dealer.....


As soon as I'm dug out ..


----------



## POG (Nov 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your help. We acquired some bolts got the starter back on, ran some fresh gas with some seafoam in it and the Old beast seems to be back to her self. Driveway is now Down to pavement thanks to the break in the weather. I'm going to take some time and research a new one .... But I was pleased with the way it chewed up the heavy stuff the plow dumped in the approach.


----------



## POG (Nov 22, 2014)

My cousin is having an issue with her big box blower. I am going to pass your suggestions along to her. Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

wfd44 said:


> If I had to buy a new blower the only ones I would consider are Toro (1st) and Ariens. From what I see around everything else is big box store quality (or lack there of) with no true dealer support.


 post a pic of that 1970 8-26 will ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

POG said:


> Hey guys, I am currently in frozen buffalo New York digging out of close to 8 feet of snow. I ownam Ariens 824 with 24 inch auger and a Tecumseh engin.I bought it in 2001 after we had 8 feet of snow. During this latest 9 foot disaster, the starter fell off. It's a great machine and it served me well… No complaints. I had it serviced at a local shop and they made some major steaks with it. I had to gas leaks and I'm sure that the start of fell off because they didn't tighten the bolts. Cersley right for not doing it myself. Here's my question…
> 
> Do I put money into this machine or do I invest in new one. If I am going to get a new one what should I get? Just started researching and that's why am out this forum.I haven't read the snowblower reviews yet but it's on my list. I'm considering a new Ariens or a three stage cub cadet .. So far. I live in Buffalo so I mostly get pretty deep heavy snow. I have a pretty long driveway out in the burbs… In the snow belt. I need something I can rely on. I'm limited because of my garage to about 24 inches. thought ?



hmmm....up there you could use a little more horsepower and a wider chute. I'd be looking for a 12/32 or higher HP yet. this way you would not have to keep after it as much during the 8 footer storm, and could wait until you get a full chute depth, then clear it. then wait again until you get another full chute depth, and clear it again- and each time you'll be clearing more square feet per pass, than the smaller 22" chute you have now- and get it done faster- and still have the power to throw it. just my thoughts...


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

There are those here that like the new stuff, and some (including me) that love the old because it's heavy simple iron. If you're mechanically inclined at all, you could get through this winter, then rip it apart and go right through it. That's what I did and it was $275 total.


----------

